# Well, We Are Modding Again, I Guess We Are Keeping The 28 Krs



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We were debating getting a rear loading toy hauler this year since we are taking two motorcycles with us now. But it is so hard to find something as nice as our 28krs. I love it.. we debated on the weekend warriors and the jaycos, but the more we thought about putting out more money again the more we decided that loading one bike in the back of the truck is really not that big of a deal .. So, we went to home depot and got the fence post for the back bumper to store the slide rails in. We got a cellular shade to replace the crappy shade in the queen slideout!! I am ordering the stove cover from camping world, I love that way it looks. I also want to get a piece of carpet for the garage area so when someone comes along I can make it look more homey back there instead of that black floor.. mmm, what else??? oh yeah, we tried to get the drawer mod ordered but no one was available to help us so we finally left. Can you order this online? dh says he can make his own drawer , he dont need no kit,ha.. I would like to get the kit to be sure.. Our camping trip is Capemay NJ memorial day weekend!! We cant wait..


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have fun in Cape May







Water will be cold but beautiful in the spring


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Brenda,
Good luck and from one 28KRS owner to another...I just knew you wouldn't find a rear toy hauler TT that would suffice







Oh, BTW, when you get to Cape May, wave to my sister for me if you make it to the end of the parkway (mm 0). Thanks!

NobleEagle


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back (heheheh)

Glad to hear you were able to work things out.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Our camping trip is Capemay NJ memorial day weekend!! We cant wait..


Where will you be staying in Cape May? We'll be at the beachcomber for the weekend.

Mike


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We will be at Seashores, right up the street.. We (hubby) got the rail bracket holder thingy done but we have not been able to find any of the clips anywhere, I guess we will need to order them from camping world/? Anyone get these somewhere else,,and when we went to put up the window shade we realized we read the package wrong and got the wrong size so back to home depot to get another one..


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

brenda said:


> We were debating getting a rear loading toy hauler this year since we are taking two motorcycles with us now. But it is so hard to find something as nice as our 28krs. I love it.. we debated on the weekend warriors and the jaycos, but the more we thought about putting out more money again the more we decided that loading one bike in the back of the truck is really not that big of a deal .. So, we went to home depot and got the fence post for the back bumper to store the slide rails in. We got a cellular shade to replace the crappy shade in the queen slideout!! I am ordering the stove cover from camping world, I love that way it looks. I also want to get a piece of carpet for the garage area so when someone comes along I can make it look more homey back there instead of that black floor.. mmm, what else??? oh yeah, we tried to get the drawer mod ordered but no one was available to help us so we finally left. Can you order this online? dh says he can make his own drawer , he dont need no kit,ha.. I would like to get the kit to be sure.. Our camping trip is Capemay NJ memorial day weekend!! We cant wait..


Hi Brenda, we're thinking of buying a 28 krs and have two motorcycle. The combined weight of the two bikes is about 900 pounds. If we take both bikes we are faced with the same weight issue. We have an F250 with a long bed which is big enough for one bike but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable running a 475 pound bike into the back of my pickup using a ramp. How big is your cycle and how do you intend to load it in your truck bed.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

My bike weighs about 600 pounds. We have been putting it into the back of the truck for over a year now. Dhs is heavier, so it goes into the outback. We use the big boy ramps,, they are great, they come in 3 sections, and fold up to put away. We got the longest ones that they offered, I think that they are 10 ft long and fold in half. We store them on the back seat of the truck or on the dinette in the rv if we have extra people in the truck. When get to the CG we back in the RV first,, un hook,, unload dhs. bike,,, level up the rv, and then usually drive somewhere with a slight incline, and unload mine. We are usually set up with both bikes unloaded in an hour or less. It is not that bad. I was a nervous wreck the first few times we did it.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know whether to say I'm happy for you or I'm sorry. In a travel trailer we have found NOTHING we like better than our Roo. We also carry two bikes, but both are small and will fit in roo. With that said, it is a PAIN to load. I understand your desire for a rear-loader. We too will someday move to a different camper (5th wheel rear-loader and probably a Raptor). However, in the meantime, we are extremely satisified with our Roo and wouldn't trade it for another TT.

I hope you find your "ultimate" one day!!!

Have fun modding - and pics please!

Mrs. BigA


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We love it in Cape May any time of the year. Have a great trip.

Bob


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

brenda said:


> We were debating getting a rear loading toy hauler this year since we are taking two motorcycles with us now. But it is so hard to find something as nice as our 28krs. I love it.. we debated on the weekend warriors and the jaycos, but the more we thought about putting out more money again the more we decided that loading one bike in the back of the truck is really not that big of a deal .. So, we went to home depot and got the fence post for the back bumper to store the slide rails in. We got a cellular shade to replace the crappy shade in the queen slideout!! I am ordering the stove cover from camping world, I love that way it looks. I also want to get a piece of carpet for the garage area so when someone comes along I can make it look more homey back there instead of that black floor.. mmm, what else??? oh yeah, we tried to get the drawer mod ordered but no one was available to help us so we finally left. Can you order this online? dh says he can make his own drawer , he dont need no kit,ha.. I would like to get the kit to be sure.. Our camping trip is Capemay NJ memorial day weekend!! We cant wait..


We just got our drawer delivered a couple days ago to the house from home depot. DH is gone so it is not even opened but I took out the packing slip. Part# DBOX Wood: Sycamore Design: DBS Panel: 15 
Width: 12 Height: 3 7/16. He had gotten the information from others who did this mod on here. You can do a search for pictures of the mod as well. Another option others have done on here if you haven't ordered your stove cover is get the cutting board at Walmart and then the rubber feet at home depot for the stove top. We recently did that as well (still need to get the feet) cutting board was 15.00 and fits perfectly on the stove top. The stove top covers are like 50.00 as well as the boards at camping world. I will be using the flexible cutting mat on top of the wood cutting board to keep the it nice. A pack of 3 was just a few bucks. I wanted more counter space when not using the stove inside, but I also needed a bigger cutting board and this is perfect solution to not figuring out where to store a cutting board that size. People who have done this mod on here say it stays in place when traveling.

Cristy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Not sure if you were still looking for the drawer kit or not, but here is how we ordered ours...

(from one of my previous posts in March 07)

Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center. They have an order form that will need to filled out. The lady I dealt with called Quality Doors and confirmed everything prior to the order. The drawer arrived in two weeks.

Vendor: Quality Doors

Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262

Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep

Price ea. $33.00 + tax

Free shipping to your home. Make sure you specify home delivery!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Not sure if you were still looking for the drawer kit or not, but here is how we ordered ours...
> 
> (from one of my previous posts in March 07)
> 
> ...


I used this info, and it worked great. In retrospect, I would have measured the opening, and ordered a deeper drawer, though. This one is the same depth as the factory drawers, which IMHO, theyshould have made about six inches deeper to begin with. Might as well make this one deeper, though!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> I used this info, and it worked great. In retrospect, I would have measured the opening, and ordered a deeper drawer, though. This one is the same depth as the factory drawers, which IMHO, theyshould have made about six inches deeper to begin with. Might as well make this one deeper, though!


Good point ColoradoChip









I didn't consider that when ordering ours either, but I'm still thrilled with the results!
You're right though...might as well get every inch you can, so just measure the depth and check for obstructions before ordering.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the drawer info,, we still want to get that done.. I will try to get to home depot soon, Iam going to print off the info and put it into my pocket book so I have it when I finally get there.. We did do the cutting board stove topper!!


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We were camping a couple of weeks ago at Follow the River in southern Indiana and one of the owners friends had a toy hauler that actually appealed to me. It was a 5th wheel though, not a TT. I seem to recall it named an All American Sport by Forect River and the interior of the unit was laid out just like our 31KFW.

The garage however was an entire rear loader and it was lowered by about a foot from the main interior. Very roomy inside the garage.

We love our 31KFW but loading and unloading a big bike like the HD ElectraGlide is a chore. I would also have preferred the bunks be a single drop down double bed too. But oh well.......our Roo should hold us over for several years.

We can't wait to head west for some long trips (next year).

VicTim


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

brenda said:


> My bike weighs about 600 pounds. We have been putting it into the back of the truck for over a year now. Dhs is heavier, so it goes into the outback. We use the big boy ramps,, they are great, they come in 3 sections, and fold up to put away. We got the longest ones that they offered, I think that they are 10 ft long and fold in half. We store them on the back seat of the truck or on the dinette in the rv if we have extra people in the truck. When get to the CG we back in the RV first,, un hook,, unload dhs. bike,,, level up the rv, and then usually drive somewhere with a slight incline, and unload mine. We are usually set up with both bikes unloaded in an hour or less. It is not that bad. I was a nervous wreck the first few times we did it.


Hi Brenda - Thank you for the info. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

brenda said:


> My bike weighs about 600 pounds. We have been putting it into the back of the truck for over a year now. Dhs is heavier, so it goes into the outback. We use the big boy ramps,, they are great, they come in 3 sections, and fold up to put away. We got the longest ones that they offered, I think that they are 10 ft long and fold in half. We store them on the back seat of the truck or on the dinette in the rv if we have extra people in the truck. When get to the CG we back in the RV first,, un hook,, unload dhs. bike,,, level up the rv, and then usually drive somewhere with a slight incline, and unload mine. We are usually set up with both bikes unloaded in an hour or less. It is not that bad. I was a nervous wreck the first few times we did it.


Hi Brenda,

Did you do anything to increase the load bearing capacity of your axles and tires. When I look at the info on the driver side of our trailer, it says the axles are rated for only 3500 pounds each. The tires are rated for 1750 each. That's 7000 for the axles and 7000 for the tires. The sticker also says the carrying capacity of the trailer is less than 1000. The Keystone brochure says the capacity is more than 1400. But that's without options so maybe we loose 400+ pounds in options. I'm not sure, but it seems if I load my 425 pound bike in the trailer and am carrying 400 pounds of water I'm close to maxing out.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, we dont carry water with us so we dont have the extra weight there. My hubbys bike weighs about 700 I think, we dont put anything in the garage with it except our helmets , jackets and a small table top grill and a few camper items in the top cabinets. We load anything else heavy in the rear. We have never had a problem


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

brenda said:


> Well, we dont carry water with us so we dont have the extra weight there. My hubbys bike weighs about 700 I think, we dont put anything in the garage with it except our helmets , jackets and a small table top grill and a few camper items in the top cabinets. We load anything else heavy in the rear. We have never had a problem


Since I posted my concern, I discovered part of the weight is transfered to the hitch (I knew that, duh) and depending on the hitch weight, there is about 14 to 1500 over all cargo capacity. I guess with the front garage, it transfers quite a bit to the TV rear axle. My F250 has about 2000 carrying capacity so I'm good.

Gary


----------

